# Keefer - 5 years old!!!



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Happy belated birthday to the Keef man, my big boy! :wub: His birthday was 8/25, while we were away on an Alaskan cruise with my dad and stepmom and some of her family. The dogs were being boarded with our trainer, who was instructed to give him some extra love for us since we couldn't be there with him. 

The little fuzzybutt:



















First day of puppy class










Tilt!!!










All wet










The big fuzzybutt










Yes, he is just as sweet, soft, and cuddly as he looks














He is also our first dog who lived to be 5 years old since Sneaker, who turned 5 in 1991, and lived to be 14-1/2 years old. Both Cassidy and Dena died not long after their 4th birthdays, both on October 4th.  When October 4th came and went last year and our 4 year old boy was still with us, we were very happy and relieved, and especially now that he's achieved this milestone. Many, many more my sweet boy! :wub:


----------



## bunchoberrys (Apr 23, 2010)

Awwwee, so handsome. Happy B-day! Always a sucker for the head tilt.


----------



## sagelfn (Aug 13, 2009)

:wub: Keefer!! such a handsome boy!

Happy 5th birthday and here's :toasting: to many many many more!


----------



## bianca (Mar 28, 2010)

Keefer is SOOOOOOO gorgeous :wub: Happy belated birthday you beautiful boy!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

happy belated B-Day.
Keefer is really red.
nice looking puppers.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## jakeandrenee (Apr 30, 2010)

I LOVE his colors!!!!


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

Wow, if those eyes could talk...He's a beautiful boy! Happy Birthday Keefer and many, many more!


----------



## Clare (Feb 6, 2005)

Happy Birthday Keefer!!!!!


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I cant believe I missed this gorgeous boys birthday!

Happy Birthday Keefer!!


You handsome little devil :wub:


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Happy Late Birthday to that adorable puppy who's now a beautiful boy


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

Now that is one handsome boy! HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Happy Birthday Keefer! He is beautiful. How did you like your Alaska cruise? My husband and I took our first cruise in January, caribbean. We want to take an Alaska cruise next.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Bridget, the cruise was great - it was our first. I never got around to posting the pictures on the board, here's a link to the slideshow if you'd like to see them: Image hosting, free photo sharing & video sharing at Photobucket


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Oh, and thanks again, Keefer sends kisses!


----------



## DonP (Apr 13, 2009)

I guess I missed this posting. Sorry. Happy Birthday Keefer!


----------



## My GSD (May 17, 2010)

awesome dark red color!!


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

Happy belated birthday, you handsome dog! :birthday:


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

happy bday keef


----------



## Sherief Shalaby (Aug 24, 2010)

great shape and color!!.. seriously a very special dog!!..


----------



## CaseysGSD (Oct 15, 2010)

Hope he had a nice Birthday! My daughter turned 5 on August 25 also!

(I know this is old but it was on the current threads and I noticed about the shared Birthday!)


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

What a handsome, boofy boy. Happy Birthday, Keefer. 

Jelpy and the mesquite mafia


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

Thanks again - he is a very special boy and we adore him! :wub:


----------

